# Nook and Kindle app - compatability?



## Kerrybuchanan (Sep 17, 2015)

I have been a bit of a buffoon and bought a book which was on offer from Nook, this one, in fact, written by a friend: http://www.nook.com/gb/ebooks/into-the-fire-by-manda-scott/9781448169580 but I didn't twig that it was for a Nook e-Reader (which I guess I've vaguely heard of). I just saw e-book and thought goody, another book from one of my favourite writers, and bought it.

I don't have a Nook. Not even a Nookie. Can I read it on my phone using the Kindle app, or have I wasted my £1.89?

I think I'm getting old.


----------



## johnnyjet (Sep 17, 2015)

Kerry, you can download a free Nook Reading App if you have a smart phone or a tablet:

*Free NOOK Reading Apps*
Turn your phone or tablet into a book.

http://www.nook.com/gb/nook-mobile-apps


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 17, 2015)

Or, if it's been listed DRM free you shoukd be able to open it on any device.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks, both of you. I'll try opening it with kindle 1st and if not I'll get the app.

Cheers x


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 17, 2015)

Calibre can convert kobo ePub Titles to kindle mobi and vice versa, but only if DRM free.
I'm thinking Nook also is using Adobe DRM version of ePub.

Nook is practically dead, far behind Kobo, which compared to Kindle is nearly dead. They stopped making Nook eInk readers.



Kerrybuchanan said:


> I'll try opening it with kindle 1st and if not I'll get the app.


I'd be surprised if you can open it on a Kindle. You'll need the Nook App. If it's Adobe DRM you may need to register with Adobe too.



Jo Zebedee said:


> Or, if it's been listed DRM free you shoukd be able to open it on any device.


not true.   Kindles can't open even DRM free ePub and Kobo support for mobi format is dubious (I've tested). You have to convert with Calibre (free).

I've tested six models of Kindle, we have three kinds in the house. I also have a Kobo Aura H2O


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 17, 2015)

Ah, yes, forgot to mention Calibre! Sorry, Kerry.


----------

